# music in my head!! it won't stop



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

does anyone ever get songs stuck in their head?? I mean you sing it in your head until you cannot stop. I will get a song stuck in my head and literlly cannot stop singing it. I think its something I have learned to do to "cope". because i'm so tired of the constant d/p thoughts. anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

lindsayloo said:


> does anyone ever get songs stuck in their head?? I mean you sing it in your head until you cannot stop. I will get a song stuck in my head and literlly cannot stop singing it. I think its something I have learned to do to "cope". because i'm so tired of the constant d/p thoughts. anyone else?


This happened all the time to me before I got DP. But now since I've had DP it hasn't happened much at all. It's not necessarily a symptom, maybe you are right and it is a way to cope.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

There are all these things I had before DP/DR and I had to deal with them. I figured it was all normal. After DP/DR everything is just cranked way up. So before I would get music stuck in my head. some times worse than others. One interesting thing is I would get out of my car, go to work then leave work hours and hours later and on the way to my car my head would pick up a song. I start the car and it would continue right where it left off.

After DP/DR every damn song gets stuck in my head!!! songs prev. stuck in my head post DP/DR will come back. Words will que up songs in a heartbeat and the song will repeat, in part, over and over in my head. Its just part of all the intrusive thoughts. Its gotten to the point where i'm kinda carefull of what I listen to. I was in an Ihop a few weeks ago and the song we heard in the place for a little bit ended up rattling in my head for god knows how long. atleast the whole day. But it kept coming back days later.

Other people have mentioned hearing things and thinking too much into it. If that happens with a song, it will stick in my mind.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

I KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE SAYING, BUT SERIOUSLY . I CANNNOT STOP SINGING IN MY HEAD AT TIMES, AND THE MOST RANDOM SONGS. I AGREE THE OTHER POST SAYING THE SYMPTOMS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN THERE THEY ARE JUST WORSE WITH DP. THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR YOUR POSTS GUYS!!! GOD BLESS


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

lindsayloo said:


> does anyone ever get songs stuck in their head?? I mean you sing it in your head until you cannot stop. I will get a song stuck in my head and literlly cannot stop singing it. I think its something I have learned to do to "cope". because i'm so tired of the constant d/p thoughts. anyone else?


Happens to me all the time.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks theone2


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

lindsayloo said:


> does anyone ever get songs stuck in their head?? I mean you sing it in your head until you cannot stop. I will get a song stuck in my head and literlly cannot stop singing it. I think its something I have learned to do to "cope". because i'm so tired of the constant d/p thoughts. anyone else?


It's funny that you mention this.. it has been happening for me for so long now, and sometimes it gets so bad that I can't even concentrate on anything at all because of it


----------

